# Mathey Tissot Elisa



## elpadrone (Jan 23, 2014)

Good day everyone. I was going through the 'bay looking for a Tissot but what actually caught my eye was a Mathey Tissot. The watch in question claims to be 'Swiss Made' with a Ronda 515 quartz movement.

I am well aware that there's absolutely nothing in common between Tissot and Mathey Tissot, other than the name, so my question is not that.

How is the build quality and durability of Mathey Tissot watches? Are they on par with any of the mainstream Swiss brands or are they just cheap stuff which are sold for unsuspecting buyers with the 'Swiss Made' tag and big price tag (similar to brands like Invicta)?

(apologies in advance if this is the wrong forum to post this question)

Cheers.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

elpadrone said:


> Good day everyone. I was going through the 'bay looking for a Tissot but what actually caught my eye was a Mathey Tissot. The watch in question claims to be 'Swiss Made' with a Ronda 515 quartz movement.


That's a common way to find M-T's. But were you looking for a "Ladies Watch"? The Elisa model is certainly that and besides the feminine design is only 30mm.



elpadrone said:


> I am well aware that there's absolutely nothing in common between Tissot and Mathey Tissot, other than the name, so my question is not that.


Correct, and thank you



elpadrone said:


> How is the build quality and durability of Mathey Tissot watches? Are they on par with any of the mainstream Swiss brands or are they just cheap stuff which are sold for unsuspecting buyers with the 'Swiss Made' tag and big price tag (similar to brands like Invicta)?


Well, first you have to realize that M-T was once a well respected watchmaker, hence some of the vintage watches you find are indeed very good timepieces though the popularity of the brand is not great. They are a shadow of their former self to be sure, but they are certainly on par with any other Swiss watch - that sells for 200 dollars.

Not sure about the "unsuspecting buyer" thing you reference - I would think that anyone buying a 200 dollar watch would not believe they are getting something comparable to a Rolex, Omega or any of the other common "prestige" brands. Please refrain from using the "I word" on this forum as we have children and lady members, however I must say that a number of I*****a watches use decent quality movements (quartz, particularly) which represent acceptable value when sold at the commonly discounted prices one pays. M-T does not claim that their watches are $3,000 available for $200 today only or engage in the practices that have, rightfully, besmirched the I*****a name.

Their automatic watches use rather low rent movements (Val-Swiss) which will invariably have a few supporters but again, you get what you pay for.



elpadrone said:


> (apologies in advance if this is the wrong forum to post this question)
> 
> Cheers.


As a personal opinion, and that only, I think the 240 ebay price is high, particularly since the exact same company will sell you the watch off their website for 225.

If I may now enter into Tissot fan-boy mode:

Tissot Carson Quartz (300 ish if you shop around)








The Bridgesport with diamonds (450 ish if you shop around)








LeLocle Automatic (600 ish if you shop around)


----------

